
Thousands of cancer diagnoses tied to a poor diet, study finds - Ultramanoid
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_cbfc44931e2b13dedf63c1dcaee7e131
======
ncmncm
Diagnoses, or cases?

If eating badly makes it easier to detect cancer earlier, it's win-win!

If eating badly is causing cancers, as I suspect they mean, it would be better
to say so.

~~~
Ultramanoid
First line in the article: _Your diet may have more impact on your cancer risk
than you might think..._

